
The Matrix universe should be expanded, not remade - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14944236/the-matrix-reboot-remake-mythology-stories-animatrix
======
drzaiusapelord
>It’s not entirely clear yet if the studio wants a remake with Neo, Agent
Smith, and the rest of the core characters, a new film set in the established
world, or something between the two.

Uh, what is this author railing against? A possibility that exists only in his
head? Is there any evidence this is even in the cards?

I can't imagine the Wachowski's doing a cheap Spiderman-like cash out of just
re-doing origin stories over and over again. People may not have liked
Reloaded and Revolutions, but they were expansive and very, very different
than the original, less ambitious, movie. Personally, I'd just like to see
this wanna-be franchise die. So much was covered in the originals and the
various conflicts in the movies end up nicely resolved. I suspect regardless
of the direction chosen, there's a real path to a Lucas-like Phanton Menace
disaster here.

I also prefer the Wachoswski's to stay weird and not to retread old glories. I
can't imagine anyone else with the will, connections, money, talent, and
politics to make a great Cloud Atlas movie, but they somehow pulled it off.

That said, I'd love to see the Matrix IP put towards video games. There's
still a lot of fun to have in that world. Why isn't anyone making a well
funded Matrix Vive game? More Matrix movies is a bit like making more
Viewmaster film circles. The tech, culture, and innovation have moved on past
movies when it comes to cyberpunky storytelling. I want a 3D vista that
surrounds me, not crunching popcorn in a uncomfortable seat and staring at a
wall while the people around me send text messages and make noise.

~~~
WorldMaker
«Uh, what is this author railing against? A possibility that exists only in
his head? Is there any evidence this is even in the cards?»

Warner Brothers announced just recently that they had a script and a lead
actor in mind. The Wachowskis are not involved at all (and can't possibly be,
given their already full dance card with Sense8 and other projects). WB owns
the rights out right after producer Joel Silver sold his majority share so
they can pretty much do what they want. The scuttlebutt is that they want to
full and completely reboot/remake the franchise, starting from square one,
which presumably means a new Neo, Agent Smith, etc.

------
krapp
Even though, at this point it's so well known that it's cliche, I hope they
actually go through with the (rumored but non-canon) premise that Zion itself
is just another level of the Matrix. I always liked the idea of undermining
the typical cyberpunk trope of "jacking in to VR" and liberating oneself from
the control of the system, when there's no _reason_ for the Machines to ever
allow humans to actually leave the Matrix.

If they dispense with the "humans as batteries" rationale for the Matrix
altogether, which they should because it was a condescending cop-out on the
original premise that the Matrix was using human brains to bootstrap its AI,
there's no reason humans should even have physical bodies to escape to, or for
the Machines to exist as anything more than software.

Everything should just be ever more intricate levels of control, the
characters should never even _see_ the real world.

Or, even better, we never know if they do or not.

~~~
Sarkie
Yeah I wanted exactly this, The Matrix and Zion was another layer, and Neo was
only one who could penetrate the final layer.

Hence he could affect stuff in the "real world" as it was still in a machine
and was still running through another algorithm, and to balance the equation
was for that particular version of it.

I wanted to call the final film Matrix : Revelations.

Where the final layer was the whole world used VR under one Skynet/i, robot
style thing maybe, and one day it went rogue but couldn't kill per se, and if
anyone ever managed to get out of the VR world, they'd realise it had gone
rogue and turn it off, so it had to keep inventing new layers and things to
keep people connected and stop them wanting to figuring out how to wake up.

I feel that'd be a nice ending, can mix in Skynet, Inception, Matrix,
Surrogates and fixes a lot of issues I had with the trilogy and could still
have Keanu,and could even have different Matrices distributed throughout the
world, managing to hack into the other ones to get a decent ending.

------
WorldMaker
I am one of the very rare people that thinks the two sequels were better than
the first film on every level, but I also hated the first film the first time
I saw it. I'd also love to see the short film excised from Enter the Matrix
and edited back into the sequels. I think there is room maybe even for some
animated recap of important parts of The Matrix Online's story edited into a
coda at the end of Revolutions...

~~~
goatlover
I don't understand what's better about the sequels. Over the top CGI and
action, overdoing the philosophical and religious mumbo jumbo, too much boring
and confusing dialog, not following up on Neo's God-like resurrection at the
end of the first where he was going to free the human race from the matrix in
favor of deconstructing him and recasting him as recurring program.

They were worse in virtually every way from the first, but to each his own, I
guess.

~~~
WorldMaker
The sequels had some better set pieces. Even though the CGI doesn't quite hold
up, the Burly Brawl and the Freeway alone are better than anything in the
first. Even the "war scenes" from Revolutions that a lot of people find
boring/drag on are better action pieces.

But the big reason I like the sequels more than the first is the "overdoing
the philosophical and religious mumbo jumbo" and the "too much boring and
confusing dialog". While I will admit the scenes could be better written, I
hated how seriously the first movie seemed to take its philosophy and
religious mumbo jumbo, and the sequels go out of the way to overdo it and
over-explain it seemingly precisely because it isn't actually that serious
(it's a set of control systems and metaphors spiraled out of control, just
like you would expect from a computer system; it's more like the real world
than Tron in this where program names get picked out of a hat from old legends
and ancient deities and broken metaphors) and doesn't really mean anything and
is almost entirely broken (by design). That's essentially the point of the
much maligned Architect scenery chewing, but I think the Cake and Limbo scenes
better articulate it.

The sequels even mostly agree that the "battery problem" is a problem and
probably a lie. It's a complaint I have with the Animatrix that it takes the
battery thing seriously, whereas the sequels seem to hint that even that is a
lie the machines spread to control and confuse. (Then again, from the view of
the sequels, the Animatrix is likely legends, folklore, and propaganda.)

------
elmerfud
I would agree with this if they scrapped the Neo trilogy as non-cannon and
used Animatrix as the cannon world. The Matrix sequels flubbed it bad enough
that something drastic needs to the story universe.

~~~
hitekker
Of the animatrix, I think the Second Renaissace has the least baggage and most
promise.

Highly recommend watching!

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0K6Cb1ZoG4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0K6Cb1ZoG4)

Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNiO2sTe2wo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNiO2sTe2wo)

------
pasbesoin
They remade "Point Break". (Said remake I am not going to watch.)

They're remaking "The Matrix".

... Wait, someone is trying to erase Keanu Reeves!

Clever, Agent Smith! Hat tip...

P.S. (I'm clearly never going to watch the eventual remake of "Lake House"...)

------
jlebrech
maybe fix the slavery for human batteries concept.

~~~
r00fus
They should change the battery reference to be compute nodes, a la Hyperion
cantos.

 _That_ makes a lot more sense. Hell, just make the _Hyperion_ movie instead.

~~~
krapp
>They should change the battery reference to be compute nodes, a la Hyperion
cantos.

That was what was originally intended. It was changed to on the assumption
that audiences would be too stupid to comprehend it.

~~~
jlebrech
hollywood needs to stop assuming it's audience are idiots.

